# Wilderness First Aid Course



## mountaincrash (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey all. Hopefully you will find this useful, as I know listing courses on forums is always a gray issue. We are trying to fill enrollment for our upcoming Wilderness and Remote First Aid Course in Grand Junction, CO on November 7, 8 and 9. It includes double paramedic instructors, helicopter safety training with a helo on-site and a small class size. Please visit the Colorado Mesa University Outdoor Program page for additional details. You may also register at solxplore.com/events. Drop a line if you have any questions.


----------

